# Nemo ~ 7 month old Dutch x Lop - Resolved



## Kipcha (Dec 6, 2012)

Meet Nemo, a 7 month old doe who is suspected to be a Dutch x Holland Lop. She is a pretty small bun, 3.6 lbs, and is a fairly timid little bun who would do fantastic with someone who is willing to work build up her confidence. As such, I do not think she would do well in a home with kids, but she does alright with other animals and possibly would do well with a bondmate.

Nemo was a case of abandonment. Where we board our horses, the lady there often goes around to livestock auctions to see if she can save any of the horses there from going to slaughter. At this one, a man came by and dropped off a number of boxes containing young rabbits, each in pairs, and left them there for people to pick through and take their favorites.

All the other boxes were claimed except for Nemo and Casper. When no one stepped forward to take them, the people running the auction planned on just leaving them in the barn for someone to take if they found them, and if all else fails, someone would probably take them at next weeks auction.




Keep in mind that these two were in a cardboard box with a hole cut in the top, with no food or water in -20 weather (Barns aren't much warmer then outside here during the winter) and they were going to just be left there for a week to freeze, dehydrate or starve, whichever came first.

The lady we board with knew that we took in rabbits and rehomed them, so she brought them back with her and called us up. We went out to pick them up which was quite difficult since they had been put in a stall with a number of hay bales to snuggle in for warmth and food. Neither of them were at all socialized and were extremely skittish, so it took some time to round them up.

They have been with us for a little over a month now and they have made massive improvements. Nemo has been spayed now and is currently healing, so she is nearly ready for her new home!




If you know anyone looking for a rabbit who is extremely adorable, check out Nemo!


----------



## whitelop (Dec 6, 2012)

She is really adorable and her story made me teary. 
I really hope she finds a great loving home! ray:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 7, 2012)

ray:


----------



## Ape337 (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh geez I love those quirky ears! I'm glad you're in Canada


----------



## Kipcha (Dec 17, 2012)

Nemo is still up for adoption!


----------



## lyndym (Dec 17, 2012)

What a cutie! Her ears are just like my little Dora's ears were. <3 Hope you find your forever home soon, Nemo!


----------



## Dahlia-Romeo (Dec 17, 2012)

She's so cute! I wish I was in the same province and didn't already have two bunnies. I love her ears!


----------



## Kipcha (Jan 23, 2013)

Nemo is still up for adoption (Although she doesn't seem to think so). I was typing up an ad for her just this morning and she was sitting in my lap. Just as I finished it she leapt up from the keyboard and hit the backspace button so it went to the previous page and deleted her ad. Something tells me she thinks she shouldn't be going anywhere.

Whoever gets her is going to be one lucky bunny slave. She has come out of her shell big time and now enjoys clambering over people who are on the floor and binkying up a storm whenever possible.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 1, 2013)

What a gorgeous little girl, I love black and white. I hope someone falls in love with her soon and gives her the home she deserves.


----------



## roxyllsk (Feb 8, 2013)

OMG she is adorable - where are you located ?


----------



## Kipcha (Feb 8, 2013)

We're in Calgary, Alberta.

We actually just posted a youtube video for an adoption ad!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lAJ4t6fBI0[/ame]


----------



## Deliciosa (Feb 8, 2013)

Ahhhh! Cute overload. Wish I could take little Nemo in.


----------



## Kipcha (May 21, 2013)

Nemo is still up for adoption!

In all seriousness, if the right home doesn't come along soon I would be seriously tempted to just let this little cutie become a permanent resident, but I'm holding off. I know she would do good in a home with less bunnies where someone can give her more attention, but she's come out of her shell so much since we got her and she's gotten so sweet, but I think she turns people off because she is so skittish and afraid of strangers. She just needs the right person to come along.


----------



## Kipcha (Sep 20, 2013)

Well, finally, finally decided to just keep Nemo. We've had her almost a year and decided she's just going to stick with us.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Sep 21, 2013)

What a lovely video, she´s such a cute little girl and so lively. I´m sure she´ll love staying with you and she´s got used to you so won´t have to go through any more changes. I just love her colour, I´m a sucker for a black and white. Hope we see much more of her and lots more pics, she is just too gorgeous :blushan:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Sep 21, 2013)

Yay! I'm happy your keeping her  She's such a gorgeous bunny


----------



## Tauntz (Sep 22, 2013)

So glad you are keeping her too! Seems like she is quite happy there with you! Bunny hugs to the both of you!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 24, 2013)

Ah, Foster Failure again  Congratulations on your "new" addition - I'm sure Nemo is pleased!


----------



## Jackelope (Sep 25, 2013)

heheh, just freaked out for a second, having misread months as years, and was like "Why would you spay a 6-7 year old rabbit?"

Anyway, she looks like she's doing well and good luck finding a home for her!


----------



## Kipcha (Sep 29, 2013)

Yes, she was a complete foster failure... And it got so hard every time she would meet someone, she would get scared and come running to me, and then they would adopt someone else (Which is good with me! Getting bunnies adopted by great people is such an awesome feeling) and it got to the point where we said, "Ya know what, she knows who her family is". Just had to finally make it official.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Sep 29, 2013)

Aw, what a sweetie. So glad you're keeping her. She knows who her mommy is. 

Rue


----------

